# 90°-Sub-D-Winkel? Woher bekommt man sowas?



## diabolo150973 (6 April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben hier ein kleines Problem in der Firma... Wir müssen ein Panel einbauen, wo wir von der Seite nicht vernünftig drankommen. Nun benötigen wir einen 90°-SUB-D-Adapter (?) um von oben, bzw. unten anzuschließen. 
Gibt es so etwas irgendwo? Hat jemand eine Idee? Wenn möglich mit Lieferant.

Ich meine keine Stecker mit Kabel dran. Nur einen SUB-D Winkel. Also eine Seite Stecker, andere Seite Buchse...


Schon mal danke im Voraus!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## zotos (6 April 2009)

Sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Wenn dann müsste es ja auch schon zwei Ausführungen geben da der Winkel dann ja nach vorne oder hinten zeigen kann.

Eine "Selbstbastellösung" wäre elektrisch leicht herzustellen einfach einen gewinkelten D-Sub-Stecker (für Printmontage) und eine D-Sub-Buchse mit Lötkelchen zusammen löten.
Mechanisch ist das ganze natürlich eine Frimelarbeit man kämpft mit dem Gehäuse und den Befestigungsschrauben.

Vielleicht findet sich doch noch was passendes.


----------



## mst (6 April 2009)

Siemens 6AV6671-8XD00-0AX0 90 Grad Winkeladapter, 9-polig für RS485/422 Schnittstelle Kabelabgang nach hinten

Diesen benutze ich öfter, da geht das Kabel dann nach hinten weg. (zb.: TP170, usw..)


----------

